
Cocoa with Love: An Asteroids-style game in CoreAnimation, Part Two - twampss
http://cocoawithlove.com/2009/02/asteroids-style-game-in-coreanimation_22.html
======
harpastum
For those interested in this sort of thing, I recently completed a mastermind-
style game implemented with Core Animation. There isn't any external
documentation, but if you want it, you can grab it here:

Binary: <http://harpastum.googlepages.com/Enigmata.zip>

Source: <http://harpastum.googlepages.com/EnigmataSOURCE.zip>

If you have any questions, just direct them to my email address (in my
profile).

